# 6 soldiers, 2 journalists injured in Afghanistan



## dangerboy (25 Aug 2008)

LORIA GALLOWAY

Globe and Mail Update

August 24, 2008 at 11:34 PM EDT

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — A Canadian armoured vehicle was blown off a road when it ran over an explosive device planted by the Taliban on Sunday, injuring six soldiers and two Canadian journalists.

One of the soldiers was seriously hurt. The rest of those in the vehicle walked away with scrapes and bruises and other minor injuries.

The explosion, which happened near the Demrasi area of the volatile Panjwayi district, hit a Canadian military supply convoy that was returning back to the Kandahar Air Field.

The journalists – Tobi Cohen of the Canadian Press and Scott Deveau of the National Post – had been observing a military operation in the Zhari district and jumped aboard the convoy about a half hour before the blast. They were with four soldiers inside the vehicle which rolled over when the device exploded.

A gunner who was thrown into the air was the most seriously hurt. The driver had to be cut from his seat.

The military does not released the names of injured soldiers.

Ms. Cohen said that in the confusion and panic after the explosion it was difficult to even get her seatbelt off and get out of the vehicle. And then “the fear was that we were going to be ambushed afterwards,” she said.

She took shelter in a truck and then returned back to base in another military vehicle. It was psychologically hard, she said, to travel the same dangerous road where the device had been buried.

“The concern is not about us because we're fine,” Mr. Deveau said after he arrived back at the Kandahar Air Field in a medical evacuation helicopter and received treatment for his injuries.

“The concern is about the other guys because they are messed up worse than us.”

It was the second attack on the Canadians in less than a week. On Wednesday, three Canadian combat engineers were killed and another was wounded when their vehicle ran over a similar device.

Article Link


----------



## EW (25 Aug 2008)

Good article from Tobi Cohen on the incident.  http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/080825/national/afghan_cda_injured


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2008)

From CTV Newsnet:    LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Canadian armoured vehicle hit by bomb in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> *Six Canadian soldiers and two journalists had a close call in Afghanistan after the armoured vehicle they were travelling in struck a roadside bomb. *
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Aug 2008)

> She said the incident hasn't made her question her dangerous assignment.
> 
> "I've talked to many soldiers who've cheated death countless times -- between IEDs and firefights with insurgents -- and they keep going back out there and doing their job," she said.
> 
> "I think that's what me and my fellow reporter are going to keep doing while we're here."



Sounds to me like 'they get it'.   

Speedy recovery to the troops and reporters....


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Aug 2008)

Speedy recovery to the injured.


-Deadpan


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like 'they get it'.


At last....

Speedy recovery to all the injured - hope you're back at 'er quickly.


----------



## fire_guy686 (25 Aug 2008)

Prayers for a quick recovery for all involved.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Aug 2008)

What kind of vehicle was it?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Aug 2008)

A speedy and FULL recovery to all.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> What kind of vehicle was it?



Any discussion of specific vehicle types and damges falls into the category of OPSEC.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Aug 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Any discussion of specific vehicle types and damges falls into the category of OPSEC.



Not really. Damage yes but vehicle type?
Every single Taliban in the area  knows what kind of vehicle was hit.

Give it a day or two and pictures are going to be all over the internet not to mention you can be sure the two journalists are going to do up stories on the incident where they will not only drop the type of the vehcle but probably go off on a tangent about some kinda short coming or the other.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2008)

What types of vehicles are moving in what combinations at what times for what reasons falls into OPSEC.

And while there may well be other sources of leaks on the 'net, this site has always erred on the side of caution.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Aug 2008)

Sorry to get off topic here but this everything is opsec blanket really gets to me sometimes.  
Do you honestly think the type of vehicle hit in plain view to Canadian soldiers, Canadian journalists, Taliban, the media (theirs and ours) and Afghan citizens a like at 1130 am in the morning is a matter of operatonal security?



> this site has always erred on the side of caution.


Some members of this site also act like Camp Mirage is still a huge secret that no one knows about.  There's caution and being a bit silly, IMHO.

I appreciate the need for OPSEC, we've had Canadian media contrary to telling them not to, quietly video tape a set of our orders. Sometimes it's serious business. I just feel that some people at other times drop the OPSEC card a little to fast without any real requirement to.

Know what OPSEC is to me?  Those soldiers in the back of the vehicle were "discussing which vehicles are best able to withstand the impact from an IED" with the journalist. THAT'S something I'd prefer not discussed with the media.



> Any discussion of specific vehicle types and damages falls into the category of OPSEC.





> "It struck the front-right side of the vehicle, flipped us over and fortunately all of us made it out alive," Cohen told CTV's Canada AM on Monday from Kandahar.



Someone should have a chat with the PAFO over there.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2008)

The restrictions about Camp Mirage are primarily due to Host Nation sensitivities.  Or, translated into the vernacular, don't p*ss off the landlord.

For other items, yes, there are many breaches, and many disclosures of information that perhaps should be kept close hold.  That doesn't give carte blanche to do the same.

Again, I'd much rather err on the side of caution.  Information you need will flow through the chain of command (though you may sometimes have to tug it along a little).  Widespread disclosure and dissemination through this site serves no one's interests.


----------



## pfl (25 Aug 2008)

Respect goes out to those injured in todays attack, here's wishing a speddy recovery. 

Those damn dirty Taliban fighters from Iran, can't wait to get the hell over there


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2008)

pfl same here......


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Respect goes out to those injured in todays attack, here's wishing a speddy recovery.
> 
> Those damn dirty Taliban fighters from Iran, can't wait to get the hell over there



 ???

Far be it for me to disagree, but Taliban are Afghanistan and actually originally Pakastani. You must be confusing us with the Americans, who are in Iraq with Al-Qaeda, not Iran...


----------



## pfl (25 Aug 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Far be it for me to disagree, but Taliban are Afghanistan and actually originally Pakastani. You must be confusing us with the Americans, who are in Iraq with Al-Qaeda, not Iran...


There actually people from all over the 3rd world fighting for the Taliban in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Aug 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Far be it for me to disagree, but Taliban are Afghanistan and actually originally Pakastani. You must be confusing us with the Americans, who are in Iraq with Al-Qaeda, not Iran...





			
				pfl said:
			
		

> There actually people from all over the 3rd world fighting for the Taliban in Afghanistan.


Yup. There have been Chechens killed there fighting with the Taliban, for what I know.


-Dead


----------



## 40below (25 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> There actually people from all over the 3rd world fighting for the Taliban in Afghanistan.



Not to mention the UK, the United States and Canada. Unless you were being especially subtle with your characterization.


----------



## pfl (25 Aug 2008)

Just hating on those dirty bastards  :rage: :threat:


----------



## pfl (26 Aug 2008)

Being a hot head is a fast ticket back home


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2008)

Word of advice:

Be cool and professional, but a touch of hate gives you that passion you need to succeed!! :rage:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Being a hot head is a fast ticket back home



Ummmm.

Aren't you joining as an AVN Tech?  As supporters, if we have to fire our weapons, something is *seriously* not going right.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Being a hot head is a fast ticket back home



its a fast ticket into a flag-draped box. Take a deep breath and use that thing in between your ears.


----------



## GAP (26 Aug 2008)

Come on....you guys are not telling all the truth!!! The Truth just came out in the  Jihad Unspun

Taliban Plan Massive Attack On Kabul; Nine Canadian Soldiers Killed
Aug 26, 2008 By Sayed Ullah | Jihad Unspun
Article Link

Amir al-Momineen Mullah Omar has told his Taliban supporters in the Tribal areas of Pakistan that Mujahideen from the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan are currently in position surrounding the capital of Kabul and are planning a massive attack to retake the city. He also said that puppet president Hamid Karzai is now confined to his presidential palace due to the pending attack of his stronghold.

There is great speculation that the attack on Kabul will come during Ramadan, the month of jihad. In the meantime, re-enforcements are continuing to flood into Afghanistan from Pakistan and other locations.

Meanwhile, Taliban spokesman Qari Yusuf has reported an attack that was carried out by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emriate of Afghanistan on Monday morning that killed nine Canadian soldiers. Mujahideen ambushed the Canadians in the Zhari district of Kandahar province, killing all of them. There were no further details available. 

Taliban Mujahideen ambushed the convoy that consisted of American and Afghan army forces that were protecting five oil tankers as they moved though the same district of Kandahar province. The five oil tankers, along with two other military vehicles were destroyed and seventeen soldiers were killed. The Taliban captured an assortment of weapons as booty.

To add insult in injury, Taliban Mujahideen shot down an American helicopter Monday at approximately 11:10 am local time, with an anti-aircraft rocket in the Sabri district of Khost province as it was patrolling the area according to a report from Zabihullah Mujahid.
More on link


----------



## pfl (26 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ummmm.
> 
> Aren't you joining as an AVN Tech?  As supporters, if we have to fire our weapons, something is *seriously* not going right.


I was told by the recruiters I've been speaking with that I would be required to go on security detail, and possibly patrols.....is this unlikely?


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Aug 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Come on....you guys are not telling all the truth!!! The Truth just came out in the  Jihad Unspun



Wow, these cats could have taught the old Politburo a thing or two about spin and propaganda.


----------



## Franko (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Being a hot head is a fast ticket back home



Oh give it a break. You aren't in...haven't been on tour nor shot at. You might do this or that....

Keep you little quips to yourself and let the troops who have been there, are there....and going again and know what they are talking about speak about it.

I don't know about anyone else but I'm getting tired of civvies talking about shyte that they know nothing about.

*GAP*....nice propaganda piece.

Regards


----------



## GAP (26 Aug 2008)

> GAP....nice propaganda piece.



Just telling the whole story man....just the whole story...... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> I was told by the recruiters I've been speaking with that I would be required to go on security detail, and possibly patrols.....is this unlikely?



If you are doing that, whos fixing planes ?

but then again, this thread isnt about pfl so move along Jr ..............


----------



## pfl (26 Aug 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Come on....you guys are not telling all the truth!!! The Truth just came out in the  Jihad Unspun
> 
> Taliban Plan Massive Attack On Kabul; Nine Canadian Soldiers Killed
> Aug 26, 2008 By Sayed Ullah | Jihad Unspun
> ...


Isn't there a designated forum or thread even for propaganda like this? If ANY of this is true, we'll for sure hear about it from a more somewhat reliable source. No offence GAP


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2008)

Damn pfl that's almost as funny as Baghdad Bob during Desert Storm II....


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2008)

Somehow, that old saying about "someone stepping on their............" is coming to mind.


----------



## pfl (26 Aug 2008)

.......heres asking for it,but ......huh? ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Isn't there a designated forum or thread even for propaganda like this? If ANY of this is true, we'll for sure hear about it from a more somewhat reliable source. No offence GAP



I'll let GAP (who hunts down some very good stuff) speak for himself, but most participants here take the source of ANY posting very much into account when considering its importance, especially classics on web pages known to post Taliban statements as down-to-earth and confirmable as 
"1 tank of Canadian destroyed near Kandahar city" 
"In explosion 6 Canadian Killed in Kandahar"
or
"9 Canadian soldiers killed, 5 oil tankers of invaders destroyed in Kandahar"

Who knows?  You might soon see a "Taliban Propaganda Watch" thread soon


----------



## GAP (26 Aug 2008)

I got one! I got one!  ;D  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> .......heres asking for it,but ......huh? ;D



Danger will robinson, danger.........


----------



## apache2001 (26 Aug 2008)

My prayers goes with you all specially the injured and their families.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'll let GAP (who hunts down some very good stuff) speak for himself, but most participants here take the source of ANY posting very much into account when considering its importance, especially classics on web pages known to post Taliban statements as down-to-earth and confirmable as
> "1 tank of Canadian destroyed near Kandahar city"
> "In explosion 6 Canadian Killed in Kandahar"
> or
> ...



That Qari Muhammad Yousuf really gets around.  Wonder what he is driving?


----------



## geo (26 Aug 2008)

In the sandbox thread, Qari Muhammad Yousuf reports that Canadian, British and American tanks were destroyed, along with their crews in three very separate regions..... 

Yup, this guy really gets around.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2008)

George Wallace "That Qari Muhammad Yousuf really gets around.  Wonder what he is driving?"

Maybe a Taliban Suicide Taxi?


----------



## geo (26 Aug 2008)

Huh ???
A yellow Toyota


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2008)

Maybe someone should e-mail him and ask:
qma_12345@yahoo.com

Anyone?  Anyone?  Give ya a loony


----------



## pfl (26 Aug 2008)

lmao That article is actually pretty hilarious in its rediculousness 

I wonder what the Al-Qaida application process is like? Maybe he can tell me..... :bullet::bullet::bullet::bullet::bullet:


----------



## BinRat55 (27 Aug 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> lmao That article is actually pretty hilarious in its rediculousness
> 
> I wonder what the Al-Qaida application process is like? Maybe he can tell me..... :bullet::bullet::bullet::bullet::bullet:



*BinRat shakes his head and waits...* 

Will someone PLEASE explain the difference between Taliban and Al-Qaida for this poor donkey?


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> *BinRat shakes his head and waits...*
> 
> Will someone PLEASE explain the difference between Taliban and Al-Qaida for this poor donkey?



Nah.....everything must have a basic standard to compare against..... :-X


----------



## geo (27 Aug 2008)

AQ - Bin Laden's boys - Imported talent
TB - local talent


----------



## BinRat55 (27 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> AQ - Bin Laden's boys - Imported talent
> TB - local talent



Well put GEO!!


----------



## AVIDARMY (29 Aug 2008)

Just a note to Tobi when you start a conversation with someone in KAF and the first thing you say is "I just hit a IED" you might what to know you are talking too, the person you are talking to MIGHT be good friends with person who was seriously injured in that incident.


----------

